# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  studio di settore forfettini

## annti

salve, i contribuenti in regime di forfettino art. 13 388/2000 sono soggetti agli studi di settore oppure hanno come causa di eslusione il n° 9 perchè determinano il reddito in modo forfettario? grazie

----------


## mlanetta

> salve, i contribuenti in regime di forfettino art. 13 388/2000 sono soggetti agli studi di settore oppure hanno come causa di eslusione il n° 9 perchè determinano il reddito in modo forfettario? grazie

  ciao, 
io ritengo che siano soggetti; secondo me è l'imposta sostitutiva al 10% da ritenersi "forfettaria", mentre la determinazione della base imponibile segue il metodo analitico.

----------


## stsimar

anche per me sono soggetti allo studio di settore.

----------


## annti

mi sono confrontata con alcuni colleghi e mi hanno detto che si presentano solo i dati extracontabili, che ne dite?

----------


## stsimar

Secondo me no, quello a cui ti riferisci è il caso del regime dei contribuenti forfait (ossia con il reddito di lavoro autonomo/impresa calcolato in modalità forfait). Diverso è il caso proposto all'inizio. In questo caso il reddito è calcolato in maniera analitica, solamente l'imposta è a forfait, e in tal caso gli studi di settore vanno redatti.

----------


## annti

allora ho omesso di allegarli alla dichiarazione unico 2007come posso rimediare?

----------


## mariatucci

> allora ho omesso di allegarli alla dichiarazione unico 2007come posso rimediare?

  Salve, 
confermo ke - ahimè - anke i forfettini sono soggetti a studi di settore. Per rimediare all'omissione potrebbe inviare, entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi relativa al 2008 (Unico 2009), una dichiarazione integrativa completa degli studi di settore. Poikè le dichiarazioni presentate nel termine di 90 gg si considerano tardive, ma nn omesse, può contestualmente presentare F24 di ravvedimento della tardività entro il 31/01/2008. Importo . 32,00 (o 33... :Confused: nn ricordo con precisione ora) e codice tributo 8911. 
Saluti.
M.

----------


## annti

il problema è che i 90 gg che lei dice, sono scaduti il 29/12/2007 visto che la scadenza dell'unico era l' 1/10/2007...

----------


## mariatucci

> il problema è che i 90 gg che lei dice, sono scaduti il 29/12/2007 visto che la scadenza dell'unico era l' 1/10/2007...

  Terribile gaffe  :Embarrassment: ...e dire ke ci avevo anke pensato su  :Big Grin:  . Ad ogni modo ritengo corretto integrare la precedente dichiarazione provvedendo alla trasmissione di un modello unico integrativo in cui allegare gli studi di settore.  
Saluti...e scusi ankora

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vado controcorrente ? Ok! 
I termini di 90 giorni valgono solo in caso di dichiarazione precedentemente omessa !  :Big Grin:  
Poichè il MODELLO degli studi di settore NON E' una dichiarazione (tant'è che in caso di omissione i 32 euro a dichiarazione non si conteggiano anche per esso), a mio parere la rettifica può avvenire entro il termine per Unico 08 (ossia in base alla regola generale prevista per la dichiarazione integrativa). 
ciao

----------


## nic

> Vado controcorrente ? Ok! 
> I termini di 90 giorni valgono solo in caso di dichiarazione precedentemente omessa !  
> Poichè il MODELLO degli studi di settore NON E' una dichiarazione (tant'è che in caso di omissione i 32 euro a dichiarazione non si conteggiano anche per esso), a mio parere la rettifica può avvenire entro il termine per Unico 08 (ossia in base alla regola generale prevista per la dichiarazione integrativa). 
> ciao

  Concordo pienamente; e devo dire che, talvolta, i post del forum invece di illuminarmi mi appannano le "poche certezze" ( se se ne può avere!!!!) che ho.... saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma sai, come dice il nostro mitico Enrico Larocca: _Dubium sapientiae initium_   :Smile:    

> Concordo pienamente; e devo dire che, talvolta, i post del forum invece di illuminarmi mi appannano le "poche certezze" ( se se ne può avere!!!!) che ho.... saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Vado controcorrente ? Ok! 
> I termini di 90 giorni valgono solo in caso di dichiarazione precedentemente omessa !  
> Poichè il MODELLO degli studi di settore NON E' una dichiarazione (tant'è che in caso di omissione i 32 euro a dichiarazione non si conteggiano anche per esso), a mio parere la rettifica può avvenire entro il termine per Unico 08 (ossia in base alla regola generale prevista per la dichiarazione integrativa). 
> ciao

  Mi è capitato un caso simile e ho spedito l'integrativa!

----------


## annti

grazie a tutti, mi appresto a spedire l'integrativa...fortunatamente è congruo e coerente!!!

----------


## missturtle

:EEK!:  io ho un cliente in regime agevolato (forfettino), il tutor dell'agenzia entrate mi aveva spiegato a inizio anno che non erano soggetti a suti di settore  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## mariatucci

> io ho un cliente in regime agevolato (forfettino), il tutor dell'agenzia entrate mi aveva spiegato a inizio anno che non erano soggetti a suti di settore

  ...forse si riferiva al primo anno.....:confused

----------


## missturtle

forse sto facendo confusione io  :Confused:  il regime agevolato che dura 3 anni salvo sforamento dei 30000 di fatturato o di 45000 (in quel caso il regime ordinario scatta direttamente nell'anno) per le nuove attività con un'imposta sostitutiva del 10% sul reddito, la compilazione sul portale dell'Ag.Entr. delle fatture di acquisto e vendita con pagamento dell'iva una volta l'anno e l'affiancamento di un tutor dell'agenzia ...  :Confused: 
Credo di star facendo una gran confusione tra i nuovi regimi e i nomignoli che gli sono stati dati  :Frown:

----------


## mariatucci

> forse sto facendo confusione io  il regime agevolato che dura 3 anni salvo sforamento dei 30000 di fatturato o di 45000 (in quel caso il regime ordinario scatta direttamente nell'anno) per le nuove attività con un'imposta sostitutiva del 10% sul reddito, la compilazione sul portale dell'Ag.Entr. delle fatture di acquisto e vendita con pagamento dell'iva una volta l'anno e l'affiancamento di un tutor dell'agenzia ... 
> Credo di star facendo una gran confusione tra i nuovi regimi e i nomignoli che gli sono stati dati

  Si certo, stiamo parlando tutti del regime agevolato per le nuove attività produttive, introdotto e disciplinato dall'art. 13 della Legge 388/2000...c.d. "forfettino". Per tale regime è prevista l'esenzione da studi di settore solo per il primo anno di attività, come, del resto, per ogni nuova attività sia essa professionale o imprenditoriale. Ha qualke altra perplessità??? 
Saluti M.

----------


## missturtle

No, grazie mille  :Smile:  
Sono stata informata male dalla stessa Agenzia delle Entrate :Mad: 
Saluti  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Credo di star facendo una gran confusione tra i nuovi regimi e i nomignoli che gli sono stati dati

  Non sei la sola !! 
In questo lavoro è facile che nascano dei neologismi, che però, non essendo riconosciuti da una legge, rischiano di creare confusione ....
Io parlo sempre con riferimento alla legge, o, per lo meno, accompagno il nomignolo con l'articolo della legge istitutiva. 
ciao

----------


## nzino67

> Vado controcorrente ? Ok! 
> I termini di 90 giorni valgono solo in caso di dichiarazione precedentemente omessa !  
> Poichè il MODELLO degli studi di settore NON E' una dichiarazione (tant'è che in caso di omissione i 32 euro a dichiarazione non si conteggiano anche per esso), a mio parere la rettifica può avvenire entro il termine per Unico 08 (ossia in base alla regola generale prevista per la dichiarazione integrativa). 
> ciao

  Mi sembra giusta quest'ultima osservazione e penso che non dovrebbe essere soggetto a sanzione in quanto potrebbe considerarsi omissione formale che non impedisce attività di verifica. Concordate?

----------


## seta

> Mi sembra giusta quest'ultima osservazione e penso che non dovrebbe essere soggetto a sanzione in quanto potrebbe considerarsi omissione formale che non impedisce attivit&#224; di verifica. Concordate?

  
Concordo con Danilo che l'omissione dello studio di settore non pu&#242; essere considerata come una omessa presentazione di dichiarazione, ma non sono d'accordo con considerarlo un errore formale.
La dichiarazione originaria dei redditi va sicuramente integrata in quanto incompleta e lo studio di settore &#232; sicuramente uno dei prospetti rilevanti ai fini della determinazione del reddito da tassare. Conseguentemente la sua mancanza impedisce le opportune attivit&#224; di verifica. 
Ciao

----------


## nzino67

> Concordo con Danilo che l'omissione dello studio di settore non pu&#242; essere considerata come una omessa presentazione di dichiarazione, ma non sono d'accordo con considerarlo un errore formale.
> La dichiarazione originaria dei redditi va sicuramente integrata in quanto incompleta e lo studio di settore &#232; sicuramente uno dei prospetti rilevanti ai fini della determinazione del reddito da tassare. Conseguentemente la sua mancanza impedisce le opportune attivit&#224; di verifica. 
> Ciao

  Volevo riferimi al fatto che l'art. 6, comma 5-bis del D.lgs. n. 472/97 afferma che non sono punibili le violazioni che non arrecano pregiudizio all'esercizio delle azioni di controllo: inviando una nuova dichiarazione integrativa prima dell'inzio di tali azioni l'omisione (sanata) dovrebbe ritenersi non punibile

----------


## seta

> Volevo riferimi al fatto che l'art. 6, comma 5-bis del D.lgs. n. 472/97 afferma che non sono punibili le violazioni che non arrecano pregiudizio all'esercizio delle azioni di controllo: inviando una nuova dichiarazione integrativa prima dell'inzio di tali azioni l'omisione (sanata) dovrebbe ritenersi non punibile

  Ok, concordo.
E' che nel precedente post avevo frainteso il senso della tua affermazione 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## nzino67

> Ok, concordo.
> E' che nel precedente post avevo frainteso il senso della tua affermazione 
> Ciao

  Ovviamente, con la speranza che l'ADE la pensi come noi!
Saluti :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

